# Sitting a buck



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I need help with how to sit a buck, the last time one of my horses bucked, I couldnt sit it and got thrown... Does anyone have any tips for me? I've tried the obvious, like keeping her head up so she CANT buck, but she's very hard in the mouth, so I cant manage to keep it up... please help


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Um.. haha make the horse buck more so you can get more practice? lol!
Just hang onto the saddle and lean back- if you go forward you're going to eat dirt. Grip with your lower legs. 
If your horse keeps bucking though, you don't want to know just hwo to sit it, you want to know how to put an end to it because bucking is NOT on, get him/her checked out by a chrio before you ride again, if she hasn't bucked much before she might be out somewhere.

As to putting and end to it, well, yep keeping her head up is good, but if you can't do it, then rip her head around with one rein and spin her off your inside leg, then ask her nicely to go out again without going stupid on you.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah, agree with the above, lean back not forward, and if its more than one spin


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

^

Also sit deeeeeeeeep in the saddle.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree with the others and wanted to add: make sure you have your heels down before the buck. It's alright if they come up during the buck but if you don't have them down beforehand, you will come off.

Good luck! Bucking is no fun...but it's really good for your seat! haha


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Anticipate what's going to happen, grab mane, sit deep, sit back, and DON'T tense up. Just roll with it.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i dont really have to much helpful ness because ive always been able to sit bucks, but id say sit deep and back.


----------



## PontiMinto (Dec 22, 2008)

random question.. but
how does your horse buck?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

PontiMinto said:


> random question.. but
> how does your horse buck?


I was going to ask this too. A small percentage of horses can buck no matter where their feet are, but most cannot buck, at least not well, if you disengage their hind end. I would practice suppling this horse with the one rein stop to where you get him "un-straight" (if you get what I mean) whenever you ask for it. Most horses can only buck well if their bodies are straight. Shoulderfore will also put him in a position where it would be difficult for him to buck. He needs to understand that there will be a consequence to his bucking action, hopefully before he's gotten you off enough to where he knows he can get away with it.


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree with the suggestions. Also once you feel comfortable sitting the bucks and as long as it is not continuous bucking my advice is to kick on! If you stop what you are doing every time your horse bucks then they may start using it as a way to evade work. So don't allow them to stop moving forward and keep them going.


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

pretty much every time a horse has bucked on me, I find myself in front of the saddle, LOL!! i think its because i lean foward slightly when i sence a buck coming, with is the stupidest thing i could do. But lately i just sit deep and do NOT lean foward and turn my horse in a circle - one rein stop. works well


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

One rein stops are good, but I have one horse right now that is still really persistent. She bucks every 3-5 minutes because she thinks if she keeps on I will get off. (she went lame and bucked, we realized she was lame and got off right after she had been bucking) 

My advice would be relax deep into your seat and hang on. Keeping the heels down is really good advice too!!!  It helps you to hang on to her more and keep yourself from being thrown out of your seat as much. Each time she bucks work her harder and try to reingage her mind. Do large circles or firgure eights to help her start thinking and listening again.


----------



## Sootie (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree with the suggestions. If you can sorta anticipate when they are going to buck; shorten your reins up and bring her head up as best as you can, sit down deep in your saddle and drive her/him forward with your seat and legs. I was once told that the best gait to ride when they are bucking is a trot, just trot them through it. If it continues I would get a professional in to see what the problem is. Buckings no fun! I have been chucked on to some very poorly broken in horses!


----------

